# St Lukes Hospital,



## Waspy (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi all,
I know this place has been done before but I liked it.
I went to the hospital last November for a little scout around, whilst looking I noticed securtiy fencing along with security protecting the perimiters. Rather than helping myself I went in and approched a gaurd. I asked who was in charge to try and get permission for a wonder around explaining what my intensions were. The gaurd took me to a portocabin where the site foreman came out. I told him what I wanted to do and to be fair was very pleasent and accomidating. He explained I could not go in the newer part of the building as aspestos was been removed and the older building as vandals had just done that much damage it was unsafe. He loaned me a hard hat, I had my own hi-viz and safety boots on, with sercuity escorting me I went off with my NIKON to see where I could get in to.....

HISTORY IN BRIEF...The hospital was the second major institution built by the Guardians of the Huddersfield Poor Law Union.

The first was built at Deanhouse in 1862 and provided accommodation for 300 sick and harmless mental patients. St Luke's, originally known as Crossland Moor Institution was opened in 1872 for 400 poor and sick of every type.

In 1930 the hospital was taken over from the Board of Guardians by Huddersfield County Borough. Before the operating theatre was added in 1954 all surgical patients were sent to Huddersfield Royal Infirmary.

In 1948 the hospital was taken over by the Huddersfield Hospital Management Committee and extensively rebuilt. *Hope you enjoy what I could find..
*



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr
*CAN YOU SEE THE BLOOD TRAIL, TOLD WAS 3WEEKS PRIOR!!*



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr


St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr
*2 Guesses who were locked upin here??* 



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr



St Lukes Hospital 2013 by milner.phil, on Flickr
*Thanx for looking shame I could not get in any more.. *​


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow, what a stunning set! You should be well proud of them! 
Cheers for sharing with us!


----------



## krela (Feb 17, 2014)

Very nicely done.


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 17, 2014)

Your pictures bring a whole new perspective to this location.


----------



## Mr beady (Feb 17, 2014)

This hospital was a right dump when I went, got rescued by the police, nice snaps. Would of been nice to have seen just after closure http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=18197#.UwImRPl_uSo


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 17, 2014)

You did well meeting an accommodating security guy makes life easier,worth it you got some ace photos love the indoor garden office chair!!


----------



## Waspy (Feb 17, 2014)

Mr beady said:


> This hospital was a right dump when I went, got rescued by the police, nice snaps. Would of been nice to have seen just after closure http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=18197#.UwImRPl_uSo



I agree shame people spoil it. Would of liked to.of gone in moor but the security were been soft and kept holding me back from parts they dare not go &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 17, 2014)

Some great shots there and good report, good to have some nice seco


----------



## chazman (Feb 17, 2014)

well done and a good result. proves politeness does work


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 18, 2014)

AMAZING shot of the building from outside! Looked like a good explore this


----------



## Squeakist (Feb 19, 2014)

These are amazing, well done


----------



## fannyadams (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nicely done. Sadly, a slightly unloved old gal by the local folks  (It takes one to know one! )


----------

